# Women of the Bible, let's discuss....



## sidney (Aug 6, 2010)

The women in the bible served many roles, some in leadership others served in more background roles.  Yet they were included in the bible for a reason.  What virtues can we highlight from these women?  Please respond to these 3 questions.

*1. Who are your favorite women of the bible?*

*2.  What virtues did they have that were most memorable to you.*

*3.  What did they do that has made an impact on you in helping you to become a better person?*


I'll go first.  


1. Who are your favorite women of the bible?
One of my favorite women of the bible is Dorcas (Tabitha)

2.  What virtues did they have that were most memorable to you.
Dorcas was a woman of service and spent all of her time dedicated to the needs of others.  She made clothes and helped the poor and because of her service she was well beloved in her community.  She fell sick and died and the community was mourned and grieved, because of the good person she was.  The Apostle Peter was moved by the story of Dorcas and revived her with a miraculous story of healing that often isn't told about.

3.  What did they do that has made an impact on you.
Her selflessness made the greatest impact on me, and how much she was adored by her community (Joppa).  For a woman to be admired that way she must have been a very caring and selfless person.  I also value how Dorcas used her gift to serve the body of Christ.  Our gifts should bring glory to God and serve those around us, especially believers.  

Someone wrote a nice summary about Dorcas, I will post it here:  http://www.experiencingworship.com/articles/women/2001-6-Dorcas--.html


----------



## sidney (Aug 6, 2010)

Oh wow, I just discovered Lydia.  She was a successful business woman (making clothes) and she was very successful, as she had many servants.  Lydia became instrumental in providing hospitality for Paul and Silas.  She got saved, and her entire household ended up getting saved because of this.  As a result of her conversion, the first church opened in Phillipi.  Here is more of he story:  http://www.watton.org/wftk/teaching/lydia.htm


----------



## SND411 (Aug 6, 2010)

Great thread!

I will contribute soon.


----------



## topsyturvy86 (Aug 6, 2010)

This is a really good thread! I don't have much to contribute so i'll just listen (read) and learn


----------



## Spring (Aug 6, 2010)

*1. Who are your favorite women of the bible?*

Deborah

*2. What virtues did they have that were most memorable to you.*

Her faith when God's people were oppressed and demoralized is most memorable to me.

*3. What did they do that has made an impact on you in helping you to become a better person?*

Inspite of the fact that Israel was oppressed by a cruel nation with a strong military, Deborah believed God's promise and her faith empowered  men and women.


----------



## SND411 (Aug 6, 2010)

*1. Who are your favorite women of the bible?*

Mary Magdalene 

*2.  What virtues did they have that were most memorable to you.*

Loyalty to Jesus. Even though she was not one of the twelve "main" disciples, she was one of the most loyal to Christ. I think that speaks volumes. I loved how she was present during His crucifixion when others ran away. No wonder Christ appeared to her even before the twelve (minus Judas). 

*3.  What did they do that has made an impact on you in helping you to become a better person?*

I learned that it is not always about being center stage. Be a good disciple even if people do not acknowledge you. People fight over who gets to be preacher/pastor/front; but sometimes its simple the things like caring for the poor, sick,  supporting the disadvantage, washing disciples feet, etc. behind the scenes that make all the difference.


----------



## nique3 (Aug 6, 2010)

Wow wonderful thread.....


----------



## Spring (Aug 6, 2010)

*1. Who are your favorite women of the bible?*

Huldah

*2. What virtues did they have that were most memorable to you.*

Dedicated to God

*3. What did they do that has made an impact on you in helping you to become a better person?*

In a time of national crisis and confusion, she with clarity declared the will of God.  These women are beautiful, humble and surrendered to Christ.


----------



## sidney (Aug 6, 2010)

topsyturvy86 said:


> This is a really good thread! I don't have much to contribute so i'll just listen (read) and learn


 
Topsy, now I know you remember atleast one woman from the bible, join on in!


----------



## sidney (Aug 6, 2010)

Spring said:


> *1. Who are your favorite women of the bible?*
> 
> Deborah
> 
> ...


 
I remember reading up on Deborah once but I forgot what she did.  I looked her up just now and I discovered that she was one of the few women in the bible who were named as a prophet.  She was also a leader, and judge of Isareal during the reign of Barak (chuckle), many people can to her to settle disputes.   It also seems that she helped to organize and lead the military that you shared about.  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## sidney (Aug 6, 2010)

SND411 said:


> *1. Who are your favorite women of the bible?*
> 
> Mary Magdalene
> 
> ...


 
There are many Mary's.  There is Mary, mother of Jesus.  Mary Magdalene, the one Jesus stopped the people from stoning.  And of course, Martha's sister, Mary of Bethany.  I always remembered Mary of Bethany for 'sitting and  taking Jesus in"  while Martha was being a busy bee trying to serve Jesus.


----------



## sidney (Aug 6, 2010)

Spring said:


> *1. Who are your favorite women of the bible?*
> 
> Huldah
> 
> ...


 
Wow, I have never heard of her before.  But from what I read she throughly knew the scriptures and King Josiah sought her wisdom as to how the nation should obey the law.  I know Josiah was one of the few good kings during that period so maybe she helped him.  She is also a prohetess and told Josiah what would happen if Israel did not obey God.  Here is the whole story, I enjoyed it:  http://religiousreading.blogspot.com/2007/06/bible-woman-huldah.html


----------



## topsyturvy86 (Aug 6, 2010)

sidney said:


> Topsy, now I know you remember atleast one woman from the bible, join on in!


 
Hmmm ...  I actually do! 

*1. Who are your favorite women of the bible?*

Esther

*2. What virtues did they have that were most memorable to you.*

Her courage, confidence, and love for her people. She was strong a beautiful.


*3. What did they do that has made an impact on you in helping you to become a better person?*

Her faith and courage in the whole situation with Haman, her devovion to her uncle and her people, her willingess to be obedient to God and seek His favour before making a move and waiting for His timing.


----------



## phynestone (Aug 6, 2010)

*1. Who are your favorite women of the bible?*

Abigail and Ruth

*2.  What virtues did they have that were most memorable to you.*

Courage, determination and faith

*3.  What did they do that has made an impact on you in helping you to become a better person?*

Abigail appeased David and his men after her husband said some mean things about him and his men. She became skilled at damage control. Ruth decided to follow her mother-in-law back to her people and home after her husband died instead of leaving like her sister. They were both greatly rewarded in time. 

I've learned that sometimes you have to take leaps of faith and don't be afraid of the unknown. Even if you haven't done anything wrong, by taking responsibility for the actions of others, humbling yourself and just APOLOGIZING can go a LONG way with people. It's very hard for some people to admit they're wrong. (Abigail was not in her case, it was her husband)


----------



## luthiengirlie (Aug 6, 2010)

I do not know the name of this woman. But I LIKE her! She was. GANGSTA!  THIS ARMY some kinda Ite. Attacked Isreal, they were freakin out! So this woman kinda seduced dude and then drove a nail stake into his head. And Isreal was saved. I need to find the scrips!


----------



## Laela (Aug 6, 2010)

^^^   yeah....love that story! That was Jael.... Judges 4


----------



## luthiengirlie (Aug 6, 2010)

This shows we women can be warriors in His service!


----------



## Laela (Aug 6, 2010)

*1. Who are your favorite women of the bible?*

Esther and the Woman with the issue of blood

*2. What virtues did they have that were most memorable to you.*

For Esther it is her loyalty to her people, her family, no matter what. Loyalty can take someone a long way because it stems from Love, in which there is commitment, obedience and Trust. Her Love for God kept her living out of Fear, to the point she'd lay down her life to save others. That's her most admirable trait -- bravery. She also exhibited the Fruit of the Spirit. Her story is a clear blue print, to me, for what it is to live a life dedicated to God's will.

For the woman with the issue of blood, it was her Faith. She believed she was healed before touching Jesus' garment and she pressed on against all odds for her deliverance. Her body followed her mind. 

*3. What did they do that has made an impact on you in helping you to become a better person?*

Esther lived a life of obedience. And she believed that God was with her, which enabled her bravery to face death to save others. It's a powerful thing to know God is with you and to BELIEVE that greater is He that is in me than he that is in the world..... Believing this is what helps me walk in Love.

The woman with the issue of blood was a simple woman. She wanted something from God and she exercised her faith. She too faced death - being trampled by the crowd - to get close enough to a man she BELIEVED was God, walking on Earth.  She could've complained that crowd was too thick and get left behind or killed as a result. But she absolutely refused to miss out so she took action. Her most notable trait: determination.


----------



## sidney (Aug 8, 2010)

phynestone said:


> *1. Who are your favorite women of the bible?*
> 
> Abigail and Ruth
> 
> ...


 
Yes, two great women!  I love Abigail's story, she was a nice and wise woman married to a fool....but eventually ended up marrying David.  Ruth has so many women on a quest to be found by Boaz.  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## sidney (Aug 8, 2010)

luthiengirlie said:


> I do not know the name of this woman. But I LIKE her! She was. GANGSTA!  THIS ARMY some kinda Ite. Attacked Isreal, they were freakin out! So this woman kinda seduced dude and then drove a nail stake into his head. And Isreal was saved. I need to find the scrips!


 

Wow Jael huh, that don't teach that one at sunday school LOL!  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## sidney (Aug 8, 2010)

Rebekkah, she is the woman I always like to discuss when talking about single women.  Rebekkah was out working one day (meaning she had a life and was busy lol) when Abraham's servant went out to look for a wife for his son Isasac.  The servant was a christian man and  prayed that God lead him to the woman that he had for Isaac.   This story shows that God CAN be involved in your selection of a mate, contrary to what many christians think.  His prayer was that the woman would draw water for himself and his camels, and by this he would know that she was the one.  Of course, rebekkah was a kind woman (and obviously a worker) and offered a drink to the servant and his camels.  They were married soon after.


----------



## sidney (Aug 8, 2010)

Ladies there are many women to cover, not just the unknown ones.  Naomi, Sarah, Hannah, Miriam, Zipporah.... we can talk about the bad girls too lol!  

Here is a great website I found that covers almost all of them!


----------



## sidney (Aug 8, 2010)

Okay this one is for the intercessors.

Anna was a prophetess and intercessor.   Now I like this story because Anna seems to have the whole fantasy life.  She is young, beautiful.....and married at a young age....every christian woman's dream lol (joke).  But something terrible happened, after seven years her husband died.   She was to be married to his brother (as was the custom) but instead, she began a ministry praying.  According to the gospel of Luke she prayed day and night and NEVER left the temple and she fasted often.  She spent her ENTIRE lifetime in prayer, dedicating her life to God in prayer on behalf of Jerusalem.  The prophetess travailed in the spirit for the birth of baby Jesus....whom she finally say at the old age of 84.  The beauty in her story in the end was that Mary presented Jesus to her after the birth and she was able to see the Messiah.   Anan remained patient in prayer and is a great person to recognize.  Everyone doesn't always get the fantasy, sometimes our lives are spent in service to God.


----------



## SND411 (Aug 8, 2010)

sidney said:


> Okay this one is for the intercessors.
> 
> Anna was a prophetess and intercessor.   Now I like this story because Anna seems to have the whole fantasy life.  She is young, beautiful.....and married at a young age....every christian woman's dream lol (joke).  But something terrible happened, after seven years her husband died.   She was to be married to his brother (as was the custom) but instead, she began a ministry praying.  According to the gospel of Luke she prayed day and night and NEVER left the temple and she fasted often.  She spent her ENTIRE lifetime in prayer, dedicating her life to God in prayer on behalf of Jerusalem.  The prophetess travailed in the spirit for the birth of baby Jesus....whom she finally say at the old age of 84.  The beauty in her story in the end was that Mary presented Jesus to her after the birth and she was able to see the Messiah.   Anan remained patient in prayer and is a great person to recognize.  Everyone doesn't always get the fantasy, sometimes our lives are spent in service to God.



I loved that passage about Anna too. It demonstrates that we as woman can be in any state (married, divorced, widowed, single) and still be a service to God. 

And it's so amazing that she prayed like that! I have trouble praying in one day!
Many people easily give up on prayer. But it shows that God may have you pray for a loooooong time before He answers it.


----------



## luthiengirlie (Aug 8, 2010)

sidney said:


> Rebekkah, she is the woman I always like to discuss when talking about single women.  Rebekkah was out working one day (meaning she had a life and was busy lol) when Abraham's servant went out to look for a wife for his son Isasac.  The servant was a christian man and  prayed that God lead him to the woman that he had for Isaac.   This story shows that God CAN be involved in your selection of a mate, contrary to what many christians think.  His prayer was that the woman would draw water for himself and his camels, and by this he would know that she was the one.  Of course, rebekkah was a kind woman (and obviously a worker) and offered a drink to the servant and his camels.  They were married soon after.



Confirmation! Adonai DON'T play!(Sorry tiptoes out thread)


----------



## delitefulmane (Aug 8, 2010)

I will come back and make my contribution! But I did want to ask if you ladies can add the bible verse that corresponds with each woman of the bible!! I think that will be helpful to others who may not have read on a particular woman of the bible!!


----------



## HeChangedMyName (Aug 9, 2010)

There are sooooo many, and this thread is inspiration to learn more.


*1. Who are your favorite women of the bible?*

The woman with the alabaster box.  Question:  many people think this is Mary Magdalene, but I don't think it is, someone help me out here

*2. What virtues did they have that were most memorable to you.*
 Her obedience and her heart for sacrafice  
*3. What did they do that has made an impact on you in helping you to become a better person?*

 I studied her alabaster box because I wanted to understand why its contents were so valuable.  Apparently the ointment was of spikenard.  As I researched the oil and it comes from a rare plant.  



> Spikenard is a costly spice which comes from a very rare plant and is usually blended with olive oil for anointing acts of consecration, dedication, and worship.
> The word “spikenard” in Hebrew is Nard and means “light.”  Interestingly, the message delivered in 1 John 1:5 talks about the nature of the Father, who is visible in Heaven by the pure, uncreated light of His nature.  Yeshua Himself shared in this glory at the Mount of Transfiguration when the divine light was visible as He transfigured in a whiteness which was beyond any earthly whiteness as described in Mark 9:3.  Soon, His bride will share in this glorious apparel as our wedding garments, mentioned in the book of Revelation.  Revelation 19:8 says: “And to her was granted that she should be arrayed in fine linen, clean and white: for the fine linen is the righteousness of saints.”
> In Greek, the word for “spikenard” means “genuine and pure.”  In John 12:3, the Bible tells how spikenard was used to anoint Yeshua, the pure and spotless Lamb, just days before His death and burial:


 http://www.rebeccaatthewell.org/Spiritual-Significance-of-Spikenard-in-the-Song-of-Solomon.html



This makes me think that whomever this woman was, she had come from a life where she was wealthy or from a wealthy family but that she had fallen away.

It is touching that she comes back to Jesus to annoint him with her most valuable possession.


----------



## sidney (Sep 3, 2010)

HCMN, I missed this post, this was a wonderful reminder of how we ought to sacrifice to God.  Thanks


----------



## Laela (Mar 28, 2012)

*1. Who are your favorite women of the bible?*
Add: Saul's concubine - _Rizpah_ (2 Samuel 21). Her name means "coal" or "hot stone"

*2. What virtues did they have that were most memorable to you.*
Her story leaves a memorable lesson on the virtues -endurance, gentleness, great resolve and tenderness. She'd lost her sons through politics involving Saul, David and the Gibeonites. As a result, her sons were among those killed in revenge in David's effort to appease the Gibeonites. I've never endured losing a child but I can only imagine the great pain this woman endured guarding their unburied bodies for nearly five months - day and night - to keep the vultures from eating them - while putting herself in harm's way. She never left them. Her devotion turned the heart of the king and King David, in turn, and gave her sons a proper burial in the tomb of Saul's father. 

*3. What did they do that has made an impact on you in helping you to become a better person?*
With all the fighting and politics that went on around this woman, she felt the brunt of the fall-out personally and was an innocent by-stander and sufferer of someone else's sins. In all she endured, she was still loving, prayed and interceded while mourning their deaths. I've learned that there are times, things happen around us that could give us "just cause" to be angry or seek vengence, etc., but this woman's heartbreaking experience is a great example of not giving up, despite what a situation looks like... to pray for more Grace or intercede for others or cry out in the wilderness. There is power if prayer and I believe that God hears the voices of those who cry out to Him. He buries our problems/pains/heartaches, etc, properly and once and for all.


----------



## blazingthru (Mar 29, 2012)

*1. Who are your favorite women of the bible?*
Rahab  Joshua 2
*2. What virtues did they have that were most memorable to you.*She believed in the power of a God that she only heard about and she had faith that in spite of her circumstances she would be saved from the destruction of her people. She was in my opinion fearless  She hide spies in her home. If you were caught for treason in Bible times, they'd pluck out your eyes, cut off your tongue and hands, and drag you half-alive through the streets of the city before they stoned you as a traitor.
*3. What did they do that has made an impact on you in helping you to become a better person?* That God accepts you no matter where you are in your life, you can be low as the dirt in the ground and  be high and lifted up.  Your circumstances do not determine your path in life.  Your faith in God and your obedience determines that. Your line could very well be the line of Kings. That at this moment you might think that your nothing but just a little faith, just a little trust and you will see that the blood in you is the blood of kings. How neat does Rahab fit in the line of David.   Salmon was the father of Boaz by Rahab, Boaz was the father of Obed by Ruth, and Obed the father of Jesse. 6 Jesse was the father of David the king.


----------



## Lanea87 (Mar 30, 2012)

I was going to put Rahab too LOL...

*1. Who are your favorite women of the bible?* The widow with 2 coins; Mark 12: 41
*2. What virtues did they have that were most memorable to you.*The gift that she gave. No one seemed to notice her like they noticed all the big ballers that were coming in throwing money around like it aint a thang (they gave away what wasnt needed), but Jesus did. Her simple act stood out to Jesus more than any others in the temple that were giving. 
*3. What did they do that has made an impact on you in helping you to become a better person?*
With great faith she offered all she had to God, and later Jesus would offer his very life. The size of your gift doesnt matter to God, he looks at your heart. The bible stays to give your 10% and I faithfully give it....unemployed, college student, living w/ mom and all. I know that since I started doing this I dont worry about money. I got His back and he has mines, if I had more to give I would but I still got bills to pay. And as much as I would have wanted to put that 3 digit number on a bill, I go against it and give him because He is my provider.

Oh I gotta story.....So I just started really getting back into church faithfully as of this year since being a preteen and I am 24 now. I been giving by the book since the 1st Sunday of 2012. I was putting money in but didnt know where I was going to get the money to pay my $800+ car insurance, but I wasnt going to stress about it though, my DADDY got my back. So I deceided to call Progressive and ask them why did my policy go up when it was going down over the past 3 years (I always pay 6 months at a time) and the lady was saying a whole bunch of blah blah bah. I told her to make it cheaper or lose me and she couldnt do anything and sent me to an underwritter. I talk to that lady and she worked that magic. She dropped $100 right there on the phone but told me to waiting until friday and she would call me back cause she knew that she could get it down more. FF to Friday and she called me back to tell me that she got it down $200+ and that my policy was going to be $617. Baby Jesus I have never been in the 6 range. I knew that it was God giving me back what I have faithfully given to him.


----------



## Laela (Apr 4, 2012)

Love Rahab's complex story of faith, as well...this woman betrayed her own people, to stick to God's plan..  sidney, it's good to keep reminding ourselves that we Christian women are human, too.


----------



## smwrigh3 (Apr 4, 2012)

Im doing 21 days of Devotion w/ the women of the bible. 

So far I have covered: Mary, Jezebel, Delilah, Abigail and Deborah. Today's leason is Esther. 

I am loving reading all these stories about these women. Both good and bad So far I am fan's of Abigail and Deborah. But I still have a few days to go!


----------



## Miss_C (Feb 4, 2016)

I just came back to the story of Hannah (1 Samuel) and was so amazed by it. I feel like I just glossed over it before but now I relate to it more.

There was a lot of good in her life, she had a husband who looooved her and was very generous with her financially. But more than anything she wanted kids and she was heartbroken  and depressed that she couldn't, not to mention bullied by her husband's  other wife with her tons of kids. She wanted a son so badly  that she promised  to  give him right  back in service  to god if she could only carry him. She did just that and God rewarded her with many children and her first son became the most famous prophet in the land.

But this story has so many layers to it. Not only does her story show how important it is to honor your commitments to God and how he rewards  you beyond measure  for great  faith, but it also deals with depression. I can't recall  another story that does  (if anyone knows of one please let me know) and it seems like something  people tend to downplay  as a lack of faith but Hannah still had incredible  faith despite  her struggle with depression. 

The story of Hannah shows the dynamics of marriage, money, familial competition, competition among women, fertility issues, depression, prayer, faith, and patience. It is a meditation  on women's  value in society.  Hannah  felt strongly that her biggest value was her ability to  have kids but her husband  didn't  necessarily  feel that way, he seemed  happy with her regardless. But her Co wife (who probably  represents  society) told her she was worthless because couldn't have children. I'll stop now because this is getting  long but this story has so many layers and I've been meditating  on it all week. Read it if you  have a chance.


----------

